# Is my gsd underweight?



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dear all,
Need your opinion on my gsd. Currently 15month old. Last month weight measured 68lbs. Attached are the photos taken today. Is he going through the "long and bony" stage? He is eating fine and energetic. Currently on 350g of dry kibbles per day. Stool is partly soft and partly loose in consistency. 

Please advise me.


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Another picture of him from sideway


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

To me 65lb for a 15mo is pretty lean, he does have a nice trim waist which is what you want. 65lb is a good average weight for an 8 to 9 month old.

Not sure if 350g is enough food for him. Do you feed anything else as well as the dry kibble?

If you feel he is getting adequate amount of food each day, then keep an eye on him and if he does not gain weight over the next month then I would have him tested for EPI EPI in Snapshots - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency and also SIBO.

I have a 3yo GSD male that was diagnosed with EPI last year, at 2 1/2 years old he weighed and looked like a 1 year old. I thought he was a good trim weight but soon realised something was not right when I realised he weighed 32kg at 2 1/2yo. So I had him tested for EPI and he is now on replacement enzymes and weighs a healthy 39kg (85lb).

Not trying to scare you, just something to consider.


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I'm feeding according to the feeding table I found in the packaging. I will try to ask vet see if they can run test for the EPI and SIBO. I really can't tell he is getting enough or not because his stool is never solid. At best also half soft consistency and half loose. I haven't tried many variety of dog food but none gives good result.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, underweight. I can't really tell from the side view pic. But from the top, very thin. He should have a waistline. But it looks like there's too much definition in the hips. Again hard to tell from the pics. At least for me. You should be able to feel his ribs and see the last one or two. His hip bones shouldn't have a sharp protrusion. If you're feeding by the bag chart, those are "guidelines", dogs are all individuals. Up his food a little bit each week and see if he doesn't put on some pounds. Also, if your food contains wheat, some dogs are allergic to wheat. Maybe have a stool sample checked at the vet. Just suggestions, good luck.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think he looks fine..seriously. All mature at different rates. At two years old my boy hovered around 65-67 pounds. He will be 4 this week & 74-76 pounds- a good weight for him. Again, I think he looks good.

Bring in a stool sample for the vet to test at your next appt.

Is his poop normally formed & firm on the kibble he's being fed? Did the mushy poop just start? (Oh the poop descriptions)

We want our german shepherds to grow slow & steady.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I would err to the side of a little underweight at 15 months, just to be kind to those growing joints. He is a bit skinny, nothing I'd lose sleep over.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I think people are hung up by the weight "number." Including myself. I don't think you said how tall he was. Different heights and sizes are going to be different weights at the same age. Also some dogs have a finer bones, or rather frame. For me, if the hip bones are protruding that's too thin. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I really can't comment on the weight of the dog. I think that would be up to your veterinarian, but I will comment on the soft stools. If you put the dog on plant enzymes / digestive enzymes and get the dog some minerals like (Animin bentonite) you might have better luck with proper complete digestion.. As far as the coat. I'm using coconut oil and both of my dogs have extremely good stools with home-cooked chicken, rice with vegetables mixed with kibble. It's my opinion that if your dog is had soft stools and you've been on the same food your digestion is off kilter and the dog will never gain the weight you want, on the other side of the coin - you want the dog to be lean but you want the stools absolutely perfect!


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments.

I just took this photo of his stool this morning. It starts out ok then become soft stool. THis happens to any brand of kibble i fed. I fed the same kibble to my beagle but his stool is rock solid. 

It's very difficult for me to add the amount as you can see his stool consistency already not that good.

I'm feeding Profine Junior Large breed potato and chicken.
Junior large breed chicken and potatoes - Profine


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

OK - I braved a look at he poo

To me it is typical SIBO poop.

I would get the EPI blood test and if positive then you can start treating for EPI and SIBO at the same time.

Don't wait too long like I did, do the test and then you will know for sure and start treatment or look at other possible issues.

If he is negative for EPI, I would treat him for SIBO by giving him Tylan twice a day for 40 days.


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> OK - I braved a look at he poo
> 
> To me it is typical SIBO poop.
> 
> ...


I called several vet in my small town, they don't have the facilities to test for EPI unfortunately. Is it possible i start him on metronidazole and see the outcome of the stool?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The dog looks good, the stool does not.
Have you considered a raw diet?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

lionelchia1986 said:


> I called several vet in my small town, they don't have the facilities to test for EPI unfortunately. Is it possible i start him on metronidazole and see the outcome of the stool?


Yes metronidazole is a product you can use to treat SIBO in dogs, however many people have had better results with Tylosin (Tylan). If you can't get Tylan then use metronidazole and treat for 40 days. SID (SIBO) - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

If you are unable to test for EPI, you need to monitor him from now on, if he does not gain weight over the next couple of months and starts to lose weight even though he is eating, then he may have EPI. Treating EPI is relatively easy, you just need to give replacement enzymes before each and every meal. I use creon Creon 10000BPU 100 Capsules - Chemist Warehouse just drop it down his throat before he eats.

Your boy is only 15 months old and still has a bit of growing to do. It is very true GSDs are best grown slowly, however if he is not increasing in weight slowly and is actually losing weight, then you need to consider medical issues like EPI.

I am also not convinced the amount of food you are feeding is enough, I would increase the food by another 150grams a day. Also, many EPI dogs need 'grain free' dry kibble or do well on a raw diet.

Based on my experienced, watch his weight increase and if you feel something is not right, then consider your options. I had many people say to me that Harry looks great or Harry is just slim but Harry had undiagnosed EPI and I wish someone had of said to me 'test him for EPI' as this would of saved a lot of suffering on his part if I had of diagnosed him earlier.

If in a couple of months things have not improved with weight increase because you have increased his food intake and his stools, then see if you can go to a vet in a bigger town where they can do the blood test.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> The dog looks good, the stool does not.
> Have you considered a raw diet?


Agreed.

Perhaps try another kibble or consider feeding raw. Overfeeding can also cause mushy poop or diaherra.

This just could be his gut not doing well on that particular kibble.

I will admit to not knowing anything about EPI. 
But I would want a diagnoses before giving meds. Just my opinion.

Is he losing weight? Again, I think he looks good.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

We're worried about EPI with our 9-month-old girl (who weighs 44.4 lbs and isn't gaining weight and has had copious, loose stool for a few weeks now). We're doing the blood test on Tuesday.

If your vet can draw blood, you can do the TLI test for EPI. It goes out to Texas A&M University. More information here: Serum Trypsin-Like Immunoreactivity (TLI) - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the dog's weight looks fine. The stools sound more problematic. Last GSD I raised to adulthood weighed about 65lbs from 8 months until he was about 18 months old, then slowly filled out. Now he's in the 80s, perfectly normal male. No reason to bulk up a young dog just because, especially if he's having tummy issues already.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually feeding what is on the bag is a little too much. Why? Well, all dogs do actually require different amounts of food depending on their, rate of growth, energy expended, size, etc. And, the dog food company wants to make money -- perfectly happy to have you feed too much so that food is left in the bowl and thrown away.

Anyhow, if you over-feed kibble, stool tends to get loose. When stool is loose, the matter is coming out before all the nutrients are sucked out during the digestive process, meaning the dog can indeed be eating more calories and losing weight. 

If you back down by 1/4 cup a day, does the stool get more firm? 

If that works to make the stool more firm, then you can try adding a little pumpkin, to the food, and add one or two hard boiled eggs to his overall daily intake.

There is nothing wrong with checking for SIBO and EPI. I would also do a fecal on the dog to ensure he isn't competing with worms for his nutrients. But with EPI, the dog is ravenous. Will eat 3 or 4 times what is said on the bag, and still lose weight. 

Good luck with the pup. I do not think he is terribly thin. But I can't feel his body either. So i don't know.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think he's a little thin but the poop is what concerns me. One of my dogs had EPI, it was a long time ago but you never forget the cow patty.

If you give him some roast beef and it flies through him like a tin goose, he's probably got EPI. It's just a blood test, the vet should be able to send it out somewhere...


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been wondering the same thing too cuz someone recently told me she's too skinny. Can somebody please help me out. She's 4 months btw.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a baby. She may just be a little girlie. She may not be too thin. It's a funny thing with GSDs, everyone out there is an expert, and half tell you one thing and the other half tell you the exact opposite.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you. I agree with you on that part. It is really confusing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you are concerned about your puppy's weight, take her to the vet, but ASK. They do not always provide the information. So ask if she is underweight.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

selzer said:


> She's a baby. She may just be a little girlie. She may not be too thin. It's a funny thing with GSDs, everyone out there is an expert, and half tell you one thing and the other half tell you the exact opposite.


Got that right. Alice I think your girl is just fine. My girl is 14 months and still built like that


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Alice13 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing too cuz someone recently told me she's too skinny. Can somebody please help me out. She's 4 months btw.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looks dandy to me. If you can feel every vertebrae on the spine and see all the ribs, too skinny. Her waist looks perfect from that shot, bit of a tuck that flares into the hips. And to repeat myself, skinny growing is waaaaaay better than tubby-tubby. Easier on the joints. Coat looks good n' shiny too.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

My vet would say she looks fine, he sees so many that are SO obese- ENJOY, don't worry! Bob


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, just a follow up of my gsd underweight problem. I will weight him again in 1 month's time. 
It has been a week i last posted my dog's poop consistency. 

On 24th March 2014,
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3850d1395639994-my-gsd-underweight-image1.jpg

Today 1st April 2014, please see the latest attachment.

What i've done for his diet
1) soaked kibble before feeding
2) added solid gold d-zyme everytime i feed him
3) started tab.metronidazole 200mg tid already on 2nd day.

My trainer told me this kind of consistency is due to him drinking too much water and is totally fine. But rather not convincing to me. 

Your input will be much appreciated. THanks peep!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You dog's weight looks ok to me.

My dog had poop like that, did your vet check for giardia? Metronidazole will also treat giardia BTW. If you are worried about EPI, go to another clinic for the test if your vet can't do it.

But what helped my dog was switching to raw. Her poop was solid within 24 hours of changing. No kibble I tried would sit well with her, but raw worked.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I think he looks fine..seriously. All mature at different rates. At two years old my boy hovered around 65-67 pounds. He will be 4 this week & 74-76 pounds- a good weight for him. Again, I think he looks good.
> 
> Bring in a stool sample for the vet to test at your next appt.
> 
> ...


I agree, OP I think your boy looks great, he is not underweight.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would still go to the Vet but have you tried canned pumpkin? If it isn't a health issue then canned pumpkin should firm up his stools.


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

blackshep said:


> You dog's weight looks ok to me.
> 
> My dog had poop like that, did your vet check for giardia? Metronidazole will also treat giardia BTW. If you are worried about EPI, go to another clinic for the test if your vet can't do it.
> 
> But what helped my dog was switching to raw. Her poop was solid within 24 hours of changing. No kibble I tried would sit well with her, but raw worked.


raw not really an option for me cost and time. i only can switch his kibbles.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

IMHO he looks thin.
he looks handsome but thin I should say.i would offer him more calories of your choice.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

lionelchia1986 said:


> raw not really an option for me cost and time. i only can switch his kibbles.


Raw can be done as cheaply as premium kibble. I scored fresh, human grade meat(beef) last week for 1.49 a pound. Organ meats are often very reasonably priced. Buy inline with family meals for economy of scale.


----------



## nickelpest (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a female GSD that is about 15 months old. She weighs 57 pounds as of last week. She looks just like yours from above! I've wondered if she's too skinny, especially since her back end looks so bony, but the vet said she is healthy and will start to fill out soon. From about 1.5-3 years they fill out to their glory, she said! haha
Can't offer any advice on the stools though :\


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I weighed Karma yesterday. She was born a year ago, at the end of January, so 14 months old. 58 pounds. She looks great. Hepsi was born 2 years ago in March, and is 56 she is too thin. We need to work on that, though being a little lean is better, than fat. The problem with Hepsi, is sometimes she eats, and sometimes she doesn't. I feed her in the morning, leave food in with her during the day, and give her more at night. Sometimes she eats and sometimes she leaves it, and Babsy has to clean up.


----------



## Bootskillet (Jun 22, 2013)

Elsa, our female is a little over 13 months, spayed her 2 weeks ago and took her to vet today for stitches removal and she weighs 75#. She is lean and vet says she is in great shape. I think it depends on genetics???


----------



## lionelchia1986 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

A follow-up POOP consistency from my gsd. A BREAKTHOUGH!
haha. it was accidental findings. I went for a 5 days out of country trip and decided to board my gsd in a pet hotel. And out of a sudden his poop came back totally normal!! they even change his food for the last two days due to the kibbles i provided has finished. He can eat any kibbles now and turn out no problem.

So it has come to a conclusion for me, problem lays in the water source. There were some algae growth in the water pail i used to let him drink water from. So nowadays i wash the pail and change the water everyday.

Hope to provide this information so you guys can consider water as one of the cause of unformed stool.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy poop. I like stainless steel bowls, you can run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If poop can look good- you have it there 

Thanks for updating your thread. The water pail - good process of elimination. I could certainly see that as being a cause. Fresh clean water is very important. I also use stainless bowls easy to clean.

We hike a lot and am always careful not to let Rusty drink from standing water.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You have some really nice grass and a nice camera - glad the poops are doing better.


----------

